

Android and Oracle files row: device makers did include them, analysis says - FlorianMueller
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2011/jan/24/android-oracle-copyright-further

======
ZeroGravitas
This still seem to be focussing on the _he said, she said, no smoke without
fire gossip_ rather than the more mundane fact that no-one gives a monkey's
about the copyright infringement aspect of the case. At best this will confuse
some jurors in the patent case in Oracle's favor. Otherwise, it's a non-event.

And is the headline intentionally misleading? "Device makers did include them"
... include them in what? Source tarballs? As far as I can tell they still
haven't shown them on actual devices and Florian's referenced post includes
the detail that the manufacturers custom build scripts still don't refer to
these files (which is only reinforcing Ed Burnette's point that the default
Android build doesn't include them either) so it seems unlikely.

